# Shimano Hyper Fishing Gear - Shimano HFG-Kollektion 2007/2008



## Bigfish-shop (13. September 2007)

*Neues bei BIGFISH Angeln Sport & Freizeit in 15537 Erkner!*

Hyper Fishing Gear - *Die ersten neuen Shimano-Sachen der Shimano HFG-Kollektion 2008 sind eingetroffen!*



​
Shimano XT Winterjacke - Dryshield XT
Shimano XT SW JACKET Dryshield XTR
Shimano Hose EV
HFG XT Winterhose [XXL] Beige
Shimano - HFG XT Winterhose [L] Dunkelblau


​ 


*Hinweis: Unsere Infoseite http://www.bigfish-angeln.de/ wurde überarbeitet!* 


*Melden Sie sich bei unseren Newsletter an, damit Sie auch zukünftig schell und günstig von unseren Neuheiten oder Rabattaktionen erfahren!*
*zur Anmeldung bzw. Abmeldung* 


_BIGFISH Angeln, Sport & Freizeit - Inhaber: Sven Lüssow - Friedrichstraße 50, 15537 Erkner Deutschland_

_Telefon: +49 (0)3362 - 299 304 Fax: +49 (0)3362 - 299 305 eMail-Adresse: __info@bigfish-shop.de __Internet: __http://www.bigfish-shop.de__ oder __http://www.bigfish-angeln.de/_

_Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer gemäß § 27 a Umsatzsteuergesetz: DE 813 / 625 / 794_


----------

